# Building Automation



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's a growing industry. Good luck with your aspirations.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Most building automation is computer program based and not PLC [ ladder rung ] based . And mostly the DDC companies will not share the software necessary to program with you unless you take their courses and are a factory authorised service-installation guy.
And you also have to be able to understand HVAC systems as well as the nuts and bolts of the installation .


----------



## drnoodle (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello,

Firstly, congrats on the new opportunity. 

I worked in building automation for 6 years. First in install, then servicing existing installs, then commissioning new installs, then estimating. I've seen all aspects.

I'm in Canada, but the technology is mostly the same throughout North America. Standards and laws may be different, but I won't get into that too much. 

Where I am, there is no legal requirement for an engineer to program PLC's so electricians do that all the time. Some companies prefer their engineers and technologists to do the programming because of the high level of liability involved in PLC controls. I know some local factories that are so dependant on their PLCs, that if a bug manifests it can cost hundreds of thousands in lost production over the course of mere hours. Most electricians don't want to take on that liability and having an engineers seal is usually part of the written specifications for any industrial job.

DDCs are different. They are designed with a high degree of propriety and almost always limited to building HVAC and lighting controllers. I've never seen a factory or production environment controlled with DDC. 

The proprietary nature of DDC's mean that any skills you learn with one system will likely not be the same with any other system. My experience in programming will be useless to you, because it is likely obsolete by now and probably on a different system so it wouldn't be applicable anyway.

I will say this. Building automation is fun. Its a LOT of fun. Lots of puzzles to solve and logic to fiddle around with. It is a troubleshooters wet dream.

I would try to get as much experience as you can with all areas. Learn about the install (which wire to use and when; where to terminate things; which fuses to use, etc) as well as the programming. Don't limit yourself to one area. The more you learn and take on, the more valuable you will be. 

When you work in building automation you have the ability to earn a customers trust in a way that no conventional electrician can. If you can solve a building automation problem that a customer has been struggling with for years (and this does happen), you will have a customer for life. When I worked in BAS I had about a dozen high profile clients who uses to request that I be dispatched by name. You cannot beat that level of job security.

Above all, enjoy it. I'm not sure how old you are, but speaking as an old fart myself, trust me when I say you feel like you have years and years to pick this stuff up and establish a reputation. It goes by fast. You will be 65 tomorrow. Enjoying your work is number one, so if you find you don't enjoy it, get out and go back to what you love.

Thats all I've got. Good luck.


----------



## drnoodle (Aug 23, 2017)

scotch said:


> And you also have to be able to understand HVAC systems as well as the nuts and bolts of the installation .


Just wanted to reinforce this as well. HVAC systems will be your bread and butter of a building automation system. Learn as much as you can.

Learn the difference between a ball valve and a gate valve.
Learn how to calculate pump curve.
Learn the difference between static pressure and differential pressure. 
Learn the formula to tune a PID loop (you actually get to use your high school calculus for something practical! yay!)
Learn how a heat-recovery ventilator works.
Learn when to best use a paddlewheel or a ultrasonic flow meter.
Learn how to adjust a slipping actuator on a valve or damper.
Learn about head pressures and variable air valves (VAVs)
Learn how to take apart a solenoid valve, clean it, and put it back together.
Learn how to do a sheave change on a fan belt.
Learn about air locks and how to identify them.
Learn how to recognize a locked compressor and reset high/low pressure alarms.
Learn how to make ModBUS meter, a LONworks heatpump, and BACnet boiler all play nice together on the same network.
Learn how the pre-fire cycle on a boiler works and the difference between condensing and non-condensing boilers (it makes a difference in how you control them).
Learn how to solder copper pipe to replace a bad solenoid zone valve.

It goes on-and-on and some days you will feel more like a plumber or a mechanic than an electrician. You will never run out of things to learn. 

Have fun.


----------

